
Show HN: Tiny cross-platform web UI library for C and Go - zserge
https://github.com/zserge/webview
======
genbit
Congrats on the release! Why did you decide to develop it, what was the use
case for you?

~~~
zserge
I am working on some small audio/music related apps, such as Glitch
([https://github.com/naivesound/glitch](https://github.com/naivesound/glitch))
and I wanted a custom, cross-platform UI. I also tried to stay away from
Electron because it's way too heavy for such a simple task. So far this
webview library fits nice in this niche - memory usage is only a few MB or
RAM, binaries are small, too.

